# basic bus wire question



## Da&Co (Jan 27, 2016)

This question will have an easy, short answer, but I'm not sure how to make it an easy, short question. Here: I've been recommended to run my bus wire in two directions from my booster/power source, each going (almost) half way around the track, almost meeting across from the booster. The idea, of course, is to create two equal length runs that would be half the distance of a bus wire that runs in one direction all the way around.

My question is this: can I simply start the wire in one direction and then use a suitcase connector off that line to create my second wire going in the other direction? If it matters, I'm using 14 gauge stranded copper wire.

I'm sorry if this question is confusing. I know it's naive!

THANKS.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

sure, you can splice the second run off of the first one ..closer to the booster the better ..
but a solder joint [to me anyways] would be preferable
I assume that trying to place two wires into the booster / power source connector won't fit?


----------



## Da&Co (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you. That's very helpful. Honestly, if I can avoid soldering, I will. I'm finishing the benchwork now and I've used pretty much every power and non-power tool in my arsenal: at least five saws, two drills, a router, sander, etc etc. So at the moment I'm looking for simple.

I haven't tried extensively but, yes, I don't think i can get two 14 gauge wires into the booster/power connector. But it's a good thought.

Thanks again!


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Not a big fan of suitcase connectors since they nick the wire. you could use something called "Kerneys" or split bolt kerney typically used by electricians to fasten grounding wire together. You may not even be able to get 14 gauge wire into the power connector on your controller, if so just use a short piece of 16 gauge wire and the kerneys to couple to the 14 gauge bus.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes, I agree, just use 14-16 gauge wire issuing from the output terminals of your power source/DCC unit, and within a foot or so splice in another full run for a bus of the same gauge of wire. I solder and wrap with electrical tape, but I have been known to simply stagger the splices by an inch or so to preclude their ever touching inadvertently.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

I also have 14 gauge bus lines. I attach them to the transformer with crimp-on fork connectors. Much easier to deal with than bare wire.

I splice my wires under the table with wire nuts, then cable-tie the splices to screw eyes to immobilize them. The wires are not as neatly arranged as with suitcase connectors, but with my system it is easy to make modifications. (I keep finding reasons to add another siding to my DC layout.)


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

My entire room size DCC layout is wired using
wire nuts. I have had zero problems even after
several years. And, as mentioned, it's a simple
task to add wires to new construction.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I like fahnestock clips: https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=a9_sc_...ywords=fahnstock+clips&ie=UTF8&qid=1471537332

You just put the feed wire under the clip (make sure it's screwed into a non-conductive surface, like your benchwork), and put the stripped ends of the bus wires under the clip part. I've never done more than two wires this way (I use a terminal strip if I have more), but these gadgets always get it done for me. And they're independent of wire gauge.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

You could also try these that allow various gauge wire to be clipped together'
ttps://www.amazon.com/Wago-222-412-222-413-Lever-Nut-Assortment/dp/B00U4520JK/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1471546625&sr=8-4&keywords=wago+222


----------

